# does it ever get better



## x-b3cky-t33-x (Jun 18, 2011)

hi my names rebecca and i've been suffering from what i think is ibs for a year and a half now.my symtoms started off small like when i drank alcohol i got awful stomache cramps and diahorrea, then they progressed to eating breakfasts and now i havnt got a clue what causes it and what doesnt. been to the doctors several times first i was treated with fybogel and ranitidine which didnt quite work made me feel a little quezey, now they are treating me with something else which again has had no effect. i have had several blood test all coming back healthy ????i have just turned 21 and for my birthday i never left the house, on a day to day basis i force my self to work luckily i work in a care home which is typically a perfect place for an ibs sufferer, but other wise i go no were, see no one, apart from family who dont at all understand that it is an illness they think im being silly. IBS has fully ruled my life for about 6 months now and im at the point were i see no cure or return. it is my dream to follow on to university to become a nurse but that dream is impossible in my situation. i get the cramps, the wind, the hot flushes from worry, my stomache makes the most loudest, strange noises ever and mainly i suffer from diahorrea. i do suffer a lot from the fear of the ibs that tends to trigger it the most, but i cant work on that till the medical side is treated. i have been to cognative thinking but got discharged due to not being able to come out of the house, and going there every things impossible when i cant leave my own home and its only getting worse. i hope some body will please read this and give me any hope or advice because any thing is better than nothing. thanks beckyxxx


----------



## Ploopsalot (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Becky,I've been suffering with IBS-D for almost 3 years or more now. My doctor and family don't understand either, it seems to be the norm unless they have had it. I don't want to spent the rest of my life suffering so I've dedicate myself to understanding my problem and the science behind it. Now I have a better of idea of how the digestion process works, it's easier to spot the small mistakes I was making before that were adding up. I've made myself a strict plan this last week and so far it seems to be working. There is hope. Be vigilant, understand how your body works and keep pluggin away despite the bad days.


----------



## shauni.x (Apr 18, 2010)

_16,04,10soo fed up!its been like a year now man! been stuck with this,it all started in year 11, it was copeable then, just a trip to the toilet suddenly and then id be ok,then the GCSE'S came, and it got worse, to be honest i didnt even feel that stressed about them, i didnt really care,but my body seemed to care, i was sittingg in my drama exam and i had to rush and then made my excuses.after that i started collage (hairdressing) i liked it but i knew that wouldnt be enough when my stomach started, i told my teacher but i was sooo embarressed, i was always wagging collage, and when i knew i could do that, i did it all the more,so then i quit! that helped, my stomach calmed down a bit, but id have to have my excuses ready when i was with my boyfriend,at this time nobody knew what was going on not even me, everyone just assumed i wanted to be a complete bum! and stay at home al day.then the worst thing could have happen, my boyfriend who was everything to me, was texting someone behind my back, and he left me.that was it for me, everything seemed pointless, the doctors told me i was midly depressed, i couldnt sleep, i couldnt eat,all i wanted to do was stay in bed all day or drink so it didnt hurt anymore, at this point i was working in gwenfro school,where i nearly collapsed from not eating, after that it scared me, so i forced my self to put some food down, and started to feel better, but that was only the begining since then all i can remember is being scared to leave the house,i hate it so much, i hate having to miss out on everything thats going on just because i feel unwell or in alot of pain,the pain i can cope with, not well but i can cope, its the inconvinence really, not knowing if ill make it home in time,i have tryed everything but nothing works!, i really dont know where to go from here. stay in the hoouse al the time? doesnt seem much fun but what choice do i have? i hope im not like this forever i really do!_that was what i wrote over a year ago, trust me, it gets better!!


----------



## soocraziinlove (Jul 6, 2011)

My life is exactly the same! It's crazy! I don't know what to do anymore. I hope it's not like this forever! I've been looking for some answers too! I'm a little happy to know i'm not alone though!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Becky,Have you tried a soluble fiber supplement, the calcium protocol pinned at the top of this board, preventative Imodium usage, food journalling to determine what if any triggers you have, probiotics or digestive enzymes?There are lots of options available to you and most of us find a combo of them that allows us to live our lives.It takes work and much trial and error to get there but it is worth it of course in the long run.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I can honestly tell you from experience, that yeah, it just might get better, though i also don't wanna end up giving you false hope, just incase yours never clears. At least there IS some hope of it going away one day. I would say there's 50% chance. Just to be on the safe side. We all know medications can give us false promises. As been proven many times on this website. lol. The more you let this illness stress you out, the worse the symptoms may feel. Maybe try only picturing/imaging the things that make you happy. Especially on the really bad days. Just don't give up hope. Hope is vital.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn, Shauni.x, glad you feel much better now. Yeah, breaking up with a guy is very overwhelming.


----------

